# No water on Dubai Metro ...



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

I am glad RTA makes this clarification.

The Metro attendants apparently prevented a fainted person from having water because water is not allowed on board the Metro

I have no words to describe the absurdity of robot like people who follow rules like ...robots.

Reminds me of all the time in restaurants and shops as well. 

Drinking of water allowed on Metro - Emirates24|7

_Ramadan Abdullah, Director of Metro Operations, RTA, was quoted as saying by 'Khaleej Times' that when a commuter is unwell and needs water, nobody would stop the person fro having water.

The statement comes after a recent incident when a commuter fainted and the attendants did not allow administrators to give water to the person._


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

You can't always blame them really. Their jobs hang by a thread here. Let's say they did allow him to drink some water, which is the right thing to do and even if the Director said it's right he may still fire them for breaking the rules. This does and can happen so they are afraid of doing anything they are not strictly told they can do.


----------



## CrowdedHouse (Feb 22, 2011)

I agree with Moe78, there is a level of fear that forces the workers to deal with situations as drones. Having said that, I'm glad that they are making some exceptions (though very obvious this should have been done from the onset). But I for one am glad that there is a no food/drink/gum policy ... keeps the trains clean!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Mind you I have seen people eat in the Gold class section, she was some fat kid who wouldn't listen to her mother telling her not to eat.


----------

